# My Epic Mixed Reef!!!



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

First Try at This,

Let me know what you think, photos are at the link below.

http://cerilli.prosite.com/273453/5688189/gallery/underwater

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Nice shots!

I see you are using a Canon 7D with 70-300mm F4-5.6 lens. Were you using a tripod or just handheld with IS on?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*I was actually wondering if Canada Corals would show up!!!*

Hey Dan!

Just hand held. I used to have a lot of fancy stuff, but just a few lenses left. Do you have a macro kicking around over there?!?! I've always wanted to comment on your photo equipment when I am there, but always get distracted by the corals (and now fish).

I'll update with better and touched up photos soon. There's one member on here that has stunning pictures, I think 'noy'.

See you guys soon,
Joel


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

joel.c said:


> Hey Dan!
> 
> Just hand held. I used to have a lot of fancy stuff, but just a few lenses left. Do you have a macro kicking around over there?!?! I've always wanted to comment on your photo equipment when I am there, but always get distracted by the corals (and now fish).
> 
> ...


Cool.

We do have a macro lens. We use the Canon 100mm f2.8L IS USM lens. We also have a Canon 24-105mm f4L IS USM lens that we use for random shots.

I got a crazy camera slider the other day. We are planning to start doing videos soon.


----------

